# JD 3130 - Hydraulic issues (3PT & in general)



## DigitalBob (Dec 19, 2017)

Hello knowledgeable friends,
I am having an issue with my JD 3130 (aftermarket cab and JD loader) 3PT lift linkages not lowering. I have found a broken bolt (see pictures) and have tried to remove the remaining piece with an extractor, but I think i am into the block instead of the bolt. I'm hoping someone knows the inside of the Rockshaft enough to help me out in its repair.
the picture is of where the broken bolt is (and my extractor stuck in it) marked in red.
the second picture I copied from the JD parts site and of course the bolt in question is shown but not listed. Any advise would be appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Bob, welcome to the tractor forum.

I think your only option is to pull the lift cover (rockshaft housing) to get to the bolt stub. You will need to get a service manual for guidance before going in. You can find service/repair manuals (on CD) on the internet. Ebay has one for about $54. Your stuck lift arms may not be associated with the broken bolt. I would check out the entire system whilst you are in there.


----------



## DigitalBob (Dec 19, 2017)

Thanks,
I would agree that the bolt was not the cause, but an effect. I've found some more internal schematics from the john deere parts site that lead me to believe that the bolt was holding in place the Rockshaft cylinder and valve housing (see Picture (bolt#11))







, which moves the piston that lifts and lowers the lift arms.
Since I have an aftermarket cab on it, and little knowledge of the internals, I have handed over the job to a professional . 
I also have the similar problem (have read of many with this same issue) of a crack or hole in the internal return pipe, which moves the fluid from the rear of the tractor to the front hydraulic pump.
This problem affects the steering, lifting and lowering of the loader and remotes, "shuddering" once the hydraulic fluid heats up, but fine when cool. 
Going to have this looked at as well.

I will post the results so as to help anyone else with a similar issue.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Bob,

Excellent presentations. It might be that your rockshaft itself has frozen bearings on one side causing an imbalanced load on the cylinder, which might account for the broken bolt??

I encourage you to visit this forum frequently in the future to help out other guys with tractor problems. You are the type of guy we need here.....You dig into a problem and provide excellent presentations. Please consider this.


----------

